# Kita R.I.P I love you girl!



## Mavrick6512 (Jul 9, 2007)

I have been receiving a lot questions about Kita. I wasn't going to post about it now because i didn't want to talk about it but i feel like everyone is going to drag it out by asking questions.

She was my first dog and i loved her very much! I think about her every day! I can't stand her being gone. 

But i had to do it. 
She bit a guy that was going to sue us for it if we didn't put her down. We initially weren't going to do it and were going to fight back. But a couple days later, i came home from work to find that she busted out of her crate ( which is lock on every single side). She broke one of the locks off and sqeezed out. Come to find out while she was out she drank at least 3 gallons of water that was mixed with salt water, greese, and alge and ate whatever was in the garage that she could find. 
I took her to the vet because she was odviously sick from all that. We took her home, they said she will be fine, it just had to works it way out of her system. So, the next day i stayed home with her. She wasnt acting right at all. She was very weak and kind of loopy. So i took her to the vet again and they said her kindeys were failing. ( she had a previous problem were she basically died and came back. we found her with no heart beat and wasnt breathing. None of the vets around here, even the vet institute, couldnt find out what happened. She came out of that, and wasnt right since.) So with all the health problems, legal, fear problems we decided it was the right thing to do, to put her down. She wasn't happy anywhere but at home with onlyus there. She stressed out way to much when we went out in public, no matter what i did. I know some of you may think i was wrong for doing it, but i can't always listen to what other people tell me to do because they think it is the right thing to do. In my heart i believe she is happier now. I miss her terribly! 

I love you Kita!!


----------



## Cypress (Jan 13, 2009)

For what its worth, I think you did the right thing. Life isn't just about staying breathing, it is about the quality of our experiences. It sounds like she has been through a lot in her short life. Cherish the memories and try not to only dwell on the last few months. 

My condolences to you.


----------



## Mavrick6512 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thank you. You are the 2nd person out of a lot that has said that! Thank you!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry 
you did what was best for her
No one but you needed to make that decision 

of course you miss her and always will
Rest in peace


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

You are her person and know what is right for her. I am so sorry that you had to go through all that. My prayers are out to you.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Its never easy to make the decision you made, know that you made it out of love for her. Remember the good things you had with her. No one needs to judge, and please do not be hard on yourself. Prayers for your little one and for your family.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry. What a sad and difficult thing for you. She sounds like a sweet and troubled soul. You did the only thing you could do, it was the right thing, but certainly not the easy thing. She was lucky to have you love her and take care of her.

It's okay to miss her, a lot. It's a very emotional relationship.

Take care of yourself too.

Jennifer


----------



## luvmysheps (Mar 13, 2004)

I am so sorry for your pain. You did what you thought was best for Kita. No one can blame you for that. My heart is breaking for you.

RIP Kita


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your experience and the difficult decision you had to make.

RIP, Kita. Run free at the bridge.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

So sorry for your loss and the decision you had to make
You did the right thing... don't beat yourself up.......


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Sometimes the right decision is the hardest option. You did the right thing for your baby. You made your decision for her, not for yourself and that is the greatest act of love. She no longer suffers because of the gift of freedom you gave her. Hugs to you and your family through this tough time.


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

It's tough when things don't go as we hope and expect.
I'm sorry for your Kita's short life and all the pain you feel because of the decisions you had to make.








Don't compare yourself with anyone else when tempted to. 
Let yourself be at peace because you followed your heart with love for Kita.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am very very sorry all of this happened to Kita and you. I know you loved her and did your best for her.









RIP little girl.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span>







I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

What a tough decision to have to make. You have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Sometimes we try to hard to hold on to them not realizing that it's time for them to go. 

What you did was hard, yes, but you did it for her. What kind of quality of life would she have? Maybe the dog bite issue was fate stacking the deck to help you make the desicion.

Don't be hard on yourself. It's ok.
R.I.P. Kita


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. RIP Kita.


----------



## cainsmomma (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. These kind of decisions are so very hard to make. I know, I just had to make the hardest decision of my life 2 months ago. No matter how they go, you miss them so very much.


----------



## cainsmomma (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. These kind of decisions are so very hard to make. I know, I just had to make the hardest decision of my life 2 months ago. No matter how they go, you miss them so very much.


----------

